# Please Help, O Negative Blood Urgently Needed in Mazatlan



## bertiebb (Jan 2, 2010)

PLEASE, PLEASE HELP


My Friend, Philip Pain, is in Sharp Hospital in Mazatlan, Mexico, in a critical condition. He urgently needs a life saving operation but has a very rare blood group, O Negative, and we are desperately searching for anybody who has “O Negative” blood in Mexico and can urgently donate blood and save his life.

If you are O Negative or if any of your friends are Blood type O Negative and if they would be willing to give blood, they will save his life.

If any one has “O Negative” blood group please contact Sharp Hospital in Mazatlan on (0052) (669) 986-56-78 to 84 or his insurance company, Atlas Insurance, on 01992708727


Thank you. Please ask your friends and family if they are O Negative Blood Group


----------



## Iain52 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi,

We know Bruno, and saw him tonight, and he told us about Phil.

Anyway, I've had a search on the internet, and came across this, which could be very helpful:

It's a search for people by blood type in Mazatlan:

This forum won't let me post a link, so go to maztravel dot com, and down the bottom of the page, near the lizard is a link to a phone directory, scroll down that a bit, and there's a 'looking for blood type' section.

All the best

Suzie & Iain


----------



## bertiebb (Jan 2, 2010)

*Thanks Suzie & Iain*

Suzie & Iain

thank you so much for your help. We have passed the details onto Phils Brother & Sister. They and the insurance company will contact the O- Blood Group potential donors. I can not thank you enough. God Bless You.

Rob Terry








Iain52 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We know Bruno, and saw him tonight, and he told us about Phil.
> 
> ...


----------



## sanfranbrit (Jan 3, 2010)

*Blood needed*

Have you tried to reach the Red Cross/ Red Cresent in USA, Mexico as they handle all of the blood drives and blood distribution here in the USA. You need to google their web site as this site won't let me publish it until I have made 4 posts. Good Luck


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The need is in Mazatlan, Sinaloa, Mexico.


----------



## sanfranbrit (Jan 3, 2010)

*Blood needed*

The Red Cross, Red Cresent operate IN Mexico as well as all over the world and they would be who to contact if you need to find available blood or to organise a Blood Drive.


----------



## bertiebb (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Sanfranbrit, thanks. I have sent details to the Cruz Roja Mexicana main offices and the Mazatlan office too.

I am not sure if the hospital had done this already but thank you for your help.

If you know of anyone who lives in MEXICO who is, or knows of anyone who is, O NEGATIVE blood type, please ask them to donate at ANY HOSPITAL and contact the Insurance company on 01992708727 quoting Phillip Pain (his insurance company is called Atlas Insurance) or call the Sharp Hospital in Mazatlan on (669)986-56-78 extension number 104.

Please, if you can think of anyone who may be able to help please ask them.

Thanks


----------

